# Sargent 4-28-18



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got to the beach around noon to fish for a few hours. Calm water, weak tide movement, and full moon just kills the fishing. There was plenty of mullet and big shrimp to be had with the cast net, but fishing was slow. Got a few reds, and more gafftop than I care to talk about. There were a lot of people fishing, but I never saw anyone catch anything but us. After I caught the first red I was covered up with boats. There is miles of open water, but everyone want's to fish right on top of my lines. It's ok because they didn't catch anything anyway. Lot's of bird activity, but the water is still a little cool.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

boats


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Great pics!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Quackerbox said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


X2. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Awesome pics as always. Was that at mitchels? On what bait?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> Awesome pics as always. Was that at mitchels? On what bait?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


No, it was from the beach about a mile from the cut. We were using cut mullet and fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

We had a bunch of teenage paddle borders in our "spread" at GSP today. I guess they think our rods are just sitting in the rod holders for decoration. A line with hooks never crossed their minds as they walked/paddled among them. We were well away from the rec beach area.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Man, that's a honking sized shrimp!


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Great pics, The family is thinking about renting a place on caney creek for a couple days in late june before we head over to Matagorda to meet he family for our vacation. Any Sargent specific advice on fishing the beach or the creek?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

TxBrewer said:


> Great pics, The family is thinking about renting a place on caney creek for a couple days in late june before we head over to Matagorda to meet he family for our vacation. Any Sargent specific advice on fishing the beach or the creek?


 Don't come during a full moon. The creek can be hit or miss in the summer because of all the boat traffic. The best time will be between midnight and 5am when things have calmed down.
The surf should be in full swing by June. Key in on areas with large concentrations of mullet and you'll usually find the fish. If you can't locate the mullet, then fish areas with lots of shell on the beach. Shell on the beach means shell in the water, and that's all it takes to attract the fish. Cut mullet will be the bait of choice fished in the second or third gut. This will give you a good shot at reds, shark, jacks, and big stingray. If the water is calm, you can try for trout at first light with artificial's.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Sharkchum, 

How do you hook your large shrimp?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fishingmagnet said:


> Sharkchum,
> 
> How do you hook your large shrimp?


I cut the tail off and run the hook through the body and out the bottom of the head. Most the time when using shrimp I use a khale hook, but it will work with a circle hook to.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

When fishing with large shrimp, don't you tend to loose the bait pretty often before you get a big hit? it is because little fish tend to nibble the bait until it is gone. True?


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> Don't come during a full moon. The creek can be hit or miss in the summer because of all the boat traffic. The best time will be between midnight and 5am when things have calmed down.
> The surf should be in full swing by June. Key in on areas with large concentrations of mullet and you'll usually find the fish. If you can't locate the mullet, then fish areas with lots of shell on the beach. Shell on the beach means shell in the water, and that's all it takes to attract the fish. Cut mullet will be the bait of choice fished in the second or third gut. This will give you a good shot at reds, shark, jacks, and big stingray. If the water is calm, you can try for trout at first light with artificial's.


Thanks for the advice, unfortunately it looks like I will be there around the lead up to teh full moon on June 28th.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fishingmagnet said:


> When fishing with large shrimp, don't you tend to loose the bait pretty often before you get a big hit? it is because little fish tend to nibble the bait until it is gone. True?


It depends on what time of year it is. In the winter when the water is cold there are less little bait stealers around, so shrimp will last longer. In the summer there are small fish everywhere and the shrimp may not last more than a few seconds.
I mostly use shrimp just for my bait rods to catch things like whiteing, croaker, and sand trout to use for bait on my big rods, but I regularly catch big reds and drum on them while fishing for bait.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

TxBrewer said:


> Thanks for the advice, unfortunately it looks like I will be there around the lead up to teh full moon on June 28th.


 It's not that you can't catch fish during a full moon, I caught fish this weekend, it's just that fishing is a lot slower.
In my experience, fish seem to feed for a shorter period of time during a full moon, maybe only a hour or two in a 24 hour period. Usually this bite will be in the middle of the day or the middle of the night, or sometimes right at dark when the sun is setting and the moon is rising at the same time.
I have had a few epic days on a full moon, but 95% of the time it's slow.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> It's not that you can't catch fish during a full moon, I caught fish this weekend, it's just that fishing is a lot slower.
> In my experience, fish seem to feed for a shorter period of time during a full moon, maybe only a hour or two in a 24 hour period. Usually this bite will be in the middle of the day or the middle of the night, or sometimes right at dark when the sun is setting and the moon is rising at the same time.
> I have had a few epic days on a full moon, but 95% of the time it's slow.


How many days before and after the full moon do you usually see the impact on fishing. Kinda bummed knowing that the full moon/strawberry moon is happening while I am on my vacation.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

TxBrewer said:


> How many days before and after the full moon do you usually see the impact on fishing. Kinda bummed knowing that the full moon/strawberry moon is happening while I am on my vacation.


 The week before and the week after are usually still slow. There are other factors that can effect the fishing to, like barometric pressure, winds, rain, and tides. A lot of times you can get by with one negative effect, maybe even two, but if you have 3 happening at once, your chances of catching drop drastically. For example, full moon+ high barometric pressure+ no tide movement = no fish.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the report and for sharing you knowledge.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Man what a nice day to be out. At least y'all caught some fish. We got skunked, but like I said, it was a beautiful day. Thanks for hooking me up with those rod holders too!

I'm ready to catch me some reds.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Rod holders? Where can I get a good rod holders and best value? I looked everywhere, and either some store are out of the one that I want or they don't have the one that I want.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> I cut the tail off and run the hook through the body and out the bottom of the head. Most the time when using shrimp I use a khale hook, but it will work with a circle hook to.


I love the addition of the dry erase board pics to demonstrate.
Though my 7th grade art teacher would say because the black of the hook is on top of the green of the shrimp, what you have drawn is a hook laying on top of a shrimp.

Screw it. Bet she was a lousy fisher. :biggrin:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

You always provide some great information. Thank you.


----------

